# Plow insurance.....what r you paying



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

anyone in CT have a good place to get plow insurance. my insurance company wanted 1200 for the insurance. what r you guys paying?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

$1200 for what insurance? GL or comm auto? also what kind of coverage?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

1700 two vehicles personal auto with utility/plowing riders damage up to 100k 300max.
two drivers with three speeding tickets and a failure wear seatbelt violation.

agent says they will pay any plowing damage but couple members on this board said the company has a issue with paying out claims.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

100k Bri? dunno if i could sleep at night with that.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

sounds like your hooked up with a top notch company bri


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

i pay around 3000 a year for million dollar liability with full coverage for truck and plow estimated value of 35000 i could'nt sleep with anything less then a million and i dont know of any commerical accounts around here that dont require at least that


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

what companies are you going with, i was looking for a low coverage. just enough, i was thinking 250k or 500k. i really dont want to dish out 1200 bucks, i dont have any tickets at all.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

06HD BOSS;610644 said:


> 100k Bri? dunno if i could sleep at night with that.


Im not sure how i feel about it yet. most people drive around with less than that everday.
granted they arent plowing though.....I could up it or shop around some more..
as long as i dont plow over someones kid i ought to be good. yah think?
More concerned that its a combination policy so it doesnt seperate business/personal. not sure what that may cause for issues.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

red07gsxr;610710 said:


> what companies are you going with, i was looking for a low coverage. just enough, i was thinking 250k or 500k. i really dont want to dish out 1200 bucks, i dont have any tickets at all.


How you going feel when you have to dish out 250K because you got sued for 3/4 Mill and you only have 500K ins?


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i understand what you are saying. when you go to the insurance company what are you requesting. commerical insurance?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

theplowmeister;610722 said:


> How you going feel when you have to dish out 250K because you got sued for 3/4 Mill and you only have 500K ins?


you could say that same statement to 99 percent of the people that drive on the roads everyday.
hell, i read once 10% of people have NO insurance.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I can't see doing that much damage to have that much insurance. If you have REAL equipment ie. dozer, pusher, bob cats.........but then you have to get big boy insurance anyway.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i would like to get insurance this year so i would really like to get a low amount. with the economy so bad i dont want to dish out alot of cash right now. 250k -500k is enough for me. is plow insurance commerical insurance?


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

red07gsxr;610774 said:


> i would like to get insurance this year so i would really like to get a low amount. with the economy so bad i dont want to dish out alot of cash right now. 250k -500k is enough for me. is plow insurance commerical insurance?


Commercial insurance is usually refered to as General Liability, I carry a 1 mil ber accident 2 mil cap. It's not cheap, but I would like to keep my house and everything I have worked for for the last 15 years. If you are the contract holder and not a sub, you would be risking eveything for making a few extra bucks. Just isn't worth it. Someone slips and falls and scraps their knee, some lawer will get 25K out of you. Don't blame me, write a letter to congress about how lawyers are crooks, but have fun with that since they all have lawyer degrees anyways


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

RepoMan207;610760 said:


> I can't see doing that much damage to have that much insurance. If you have REAL equipment ie. dozer, pusher, bob cats.........but then you have to get big boy insurance anyway.


Back into an atm at a bank.
Hit a power box that is burred in the snow and push it off it's pedestal.
and shut down a restaurant and a gas station.
or hit a pedestrian with your plow.
You start to think do i have enough coverage.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

To break it down properly. A Commercial Auto Insurance Policy is to cover anything that you do while you are in the truck plowing. Hit the building, hit a car, hit a pedestrian, etc. A general liability policy is designed to cover you against issues that happen without the truck and plow involved. Slip and falls, etc. That being said, you can be sure that when you have a claim against you, the lawyers will attack both policies that you have. That is the nature of the beast. 
Now, be very cautious about insurance companies as their business is to pay out as little in claims as possible. Be sure to spend some time with the commercial insurance agent, be honest about what you are going to be doing, and doubling your coverage will only increase your premium a little, 
comparatively.
Lastly, I hate writing checks to my insurance companies but it is a neccessary evil. I'm 31 and have never filed a claim on any of my policies. Knock on wood! I do know that it will happen, just don't know when and for how much. You don't have to be wealthy to have "too much to lose." They will make you pay for the rest of your life even if you don't have it. Again, that is the nature of the beast.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

bribrius;610717 said:


> Im not sure how i feel about it yet. most people drive around with less than that everday.
> granted they arent plowing though.....I could up it or shop around some more..
> as long as i dont plow over someones kid i ought to be good. yah think?
> More concerned that its a combination policy so it doesnt seperate business/personal. not sure what that may cause for issues.


Just imagine being in the zone while plowing, backing out of a drive without completely looking around, somebody coming down the road smacks into you, hurts their neck and back...i would guess theyre sueing you for a little more than 100k!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

red07gsxr;610710 said:


> what companies are you going with, i was looking for a low coverage. just enough, i was thinking 250k or 500k. i really dont want to dish out 1200 bucks, i dont have any tickets at all.


GSXR- ive got Selective insurance. 1300 a year for 1mill/3mill coverage, with plowing. the plowing added $400.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

$2600 per year. 1mil/3 mil coverage, commercial auto for the trucks in my sig and all have full coverage except for the GMC. All my plows, tractors, trailers, mowers, etc are covered too. Oh yeah, work comp for 5 guys also.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

M&M I agree,
pricing and damage claims vary in each state, sometimes a contract is better suited to pay out of pocket for small claims avoiding being placed in risk pool with others who have a worse record. JMO


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

The insurance companies also factor in your credit score into their risk profile. They have done studies that show credit score and insurance risk to be related. This world is nuts. Be careful and never forget who you are working for...You and the people you care about! The other 3 billion people don't care about you.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

I am only 19 and I just got my insurance policy. I have 1 million - 2 million general liability for snowplowing and landscaping, 10,000 dollar replacement on stolen equipment, full coverage on both trucks with 500,000 liability on the trucks for 3600 a year. I thought that was a sweet deal. Compared to the first quote I got which was over 11,000 a year for less coverage.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

06HD BOSS;610927 said:


> GSXR- ive got Selective insurance. 1300 a year for 1mill/3mill coverage, with plowing. the plowing added $400.


what insurance company are you with...i am with state farm at the moment


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

red07gsxr;611085 said:


> what insurance company are you with...i am with state farm at the moment


Like i said above..Selective Insurance lol


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a 2mil/1mil occurance GL policy, a 12k inland marine for the mower, a 1mil auto liability with $1000 deductables, and a 1mil umbrella all for a bit over $3500 per year. That's all comercial of course with a minivan, a small pickup and a 1ton dump. www.farmfamily.com


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

rsvees;611334 said:


> I have a 2mil/1mil occurance GL policy, a 12k inland marine for the mower, a 1mil auto liability with $1000 deductables, and a 1mil umbrella all for a bit over $3500 per year. That's all comercial of course with a minivan, a small pickup and a 1ton dump. www.farmfamily.com


umbrella is a good idea lots over look.


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm with erie insurance for everything, and at times i question what will happen in the event of an accident because they're so cheap compaired to others. Everyone I called wanted 1700-2800 a year for the truck, they came in at 854. But its all on paper, 1mil with a 3 mil cap for bodily injury and prop damage, 500k for medical expenses and 1 mil for underinsured drivers. The only thing I can figure made it so cheap is that its a 100mile work radius, which is fine with me because I don't go over 15 miles from home.

Even with their GL they're cheap, i'm paying only 440 a year for 2mil GL, and that covers I believe 22,000 in equipment.


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

kc, what industry are you listed as? landscaping/plowing?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

KC there is noway that policy covers snow. My Erie quote for JUST snow was like $1500.


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

yea I'm landscape/plowing.

rsvees, i know i questioned it too, but my agent assured me it covered snow. The other thing is, thats not full coverage, I didn't want comprehensive, I have hookups with junkyards so to get one of the trucks fixed body wise was not an issue for me. Now that would of brought me up to 1800 a year. I figured I'd rather save the grand a year and in the event i'd be better off to just pay out of pocket to fix anything of mine.

Only thing I could figure is, that I have a spotless record since i got my lisence, and my father is listed as a driver on both trucks and he's 65. I'm sure that dropped it down too.


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

That's awesome coverage for com. auto. even without comprehensive. I'd chuck mine too if I didn't have a newer truck.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

RepoMan207;610760 said:


> I can't see doing that much damage to have that much insurance. If you have REAL equipment ie. dozer, pusher, bob cats.........but then you have to get big boy insurance anyway.


thats a good philosophy , it doesnt matter if you clear the lot with a loader with a 18 ft. pusher blade, or a 1 ton p/u with a 9' vee plow, some clown can still slip and fall on your lot just as easy and your screwed.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

kc2006;611377 said:


> I'm with erie insurance for everything, and at times i question what will happen in the event of an accident because they're so cheap compaired to others. Everyone I called wanted 1700-2800 a year for the truck, they came in at 854. But its all on paper, 1mil with a 3 mil cap for bodily injury and prop damage, 500k for medical expenses and 1 mil for underinsured drivers. The only thing I can figure made it so cheap is that its a 100mile work radius, which is fine with me because I don't go over 15 miles from home.
> 
> Even with their GL they're cheap, i'm paying only 440 a year for 2mil GL, and that covers I believe 22,000 in equipment.


how is your general liability only 440/year for 2mil? i think its kind of weird that you dont have full coverage on your truck and that cost's you more than your GL ins. does with a 2 Mill. cap. i think some thing got messed up in the process.

im with the same insurance co. and have a commercial auto policy through them with me listed as the drive of my truck and it is $880/ year for just my truck with Full coverage, and general liability for myself listed as landscape/snowplow/firewood was is around $1800 a year with a 1 mill cap...


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

Yep i know its weird that theyre so cheap, im a solo op and everyone else was in the 2000 range. ive read over it and its exactly the same as other quotes, actually better than some. some were 500k only and still 1500.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

kc2006;612199 said:


> Yep i know its weird that theyre so cheap, im a solo op and everyone else was in the 2000 range. ive read over it and its exactly the same as other quotes, actually better than some. some were 500k only and still 1500.


It's the GL that I was talking about. Most comercial autos will cover plowing, but your really need to make sure your GL covers plowing.


----------



## 042500hd (Oct 10, 2004)

theguynextdoor;610982 said:


> I am only 19 and I just got my insurance policy. I have 1 million - 2 million general liability for snowplowing and landscaping, 10,000 dollar replacement on stolen equipment, full coverage on both trucks with 500,000 liability on the trucks for 3600 a year. I thought that was a sweet deal. Compared to the first quote I got which was over 11,000 a year for less coverage.


That seems high. I had a very similar policy 2 years ago minus the stolen equipment rider and was paying $1500. Does that include workers comp? Who are you going through for it?


----------



## 042500hd (Oct 10, 2004)

I am shopping for a new plowing policy this season and my agent who handles the liability for my primary business told me. "Unless you are doing heavy commercial or salting i would not waste the money, if a slip and fall occurs they will never get a dime out of you if you are not responsible for de-icing." Now I do plow 2 small commercial lots so I will absolutely get a new policy and would still even if I was 100% residential but my agent is very knowledgeable and did not think twice when saying that to me and turning away my business. I didn;t ask but it sounded as if he'd been down that road before.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

042500hd;612493 said:


> I am shopping for a new plowing policy this season and my agent who handles the liability for my primary business told me. "Unless you are doing heavy commercial or salting i would not waste the money, if a slip and fall occurs they will never get a dime out of you if you are not responsible for de-icing." Now I do plow 2 small commercial lots so I will absolutely get a new policy and would still even if I was 100% residential but my agent is very knowledgeable and did not think twice when saying that to me and turning away my business. I didn;t ask but it sounded as if he'd been down that road before.


makes sense.
here is a scenario that happend to someone i know personally.

they plow drives.
stacked the snow too close to the house.
in spring the snow melted.
water went into the bottom level of the house through the foundation.
water damage, inside the house.
odd eh?


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i am taking a ride to my insurance company tomarrow..i have some questions to ask him


----------



## 042500hd (Oct 10, 2004)

bribrius;612549 said:


> makes sense.
> here is a scenario that happend to someone i know personally.
> 
> they plow drives.
> ...


Exactly the reason i will not plow without insurance. You never know.


----------



## Pinzgauer (Oct 31, 2007)

ducatirider944;610836 said:


> ...... but I would like to keep my house and everything I have worked for for the last 15 years. QUOTE]
> 
> aren't you a business entity? If not you should be. Corporate shield and all .........
> 
> ...


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

the cheapest i found was state farm. it was 1100 a year for liability which is 500k for property and 1 mil for injury. i also have plow insurance for my 2 trucks and that runs me 1400 a year. so all together its about 2500 a year. i also have a llc for a little more protection.:salute:


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

sno commander;613093 said:


> the cheapest i found was state farm. it was 1100 a year for liability which is 500k for property and 1 mil for injury. i also have plow insurance for my 2 trucks and that runs me 1400 a year. so all together its about 2500 a year. i also have a llc for a little more protection.:salute:


thats who i have for vehicle. but its the L1 UTILITY???????????????100/300

im typing in a list of insurance companies as people name who they have and like so i can shop around........


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I think we should define commercial liability ins from liability insurance.
as their two different things when we are talking INS


For my car and suv.( In MN we have to carry liability ins.)
I use Liberty Mutual. 
(liability INS)

For my work trucks. I use, Auto -Owners for my commercial liability INS that states "snow plowing" in the fine print...


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

SnoFarmer;613111 said:


> I think we should define commercial liability ins from liability insurance.
> as their two different things when we are talking INS
> 
> For my car and suv.( In MN we have to carry liability ins.)
> ...


state farm writes commericial vehicle insurance onto personal auto policies. and combination policies. they are one of the only ones i know of that do that.
They explained to me that they dont consider me needing a full commercial policy unless i have a logging truck or something of that nature. Snow plowing and light duty trucks they can write on combination or write commericial but on a personal policy. They are actually becoming quite popular with a lot of the contractors around here who plow snow.
So i do not have two separate policies eg. personal vehicle and another commercial vehicle.
dont ask me, i just picked them up a week ago..


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

We just added plowing to our GL for $750 for the year.
This is in addition to our existing bizness policy we already had. The plow is also insured.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

500/yr for 1mil/2mil gen liability. 148 per month for commercial coverage with 250/500 330 a year for 2 trailers and 60 a year for an inland marine policy just on the plows. I have another policy which covers up to 6k worth of equip salt spreader, shovels, snow blowers etc for 200 per year <~~~~~~ all thru american family insurance


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

Can anyone from Massachusetts recomend an insurance company for I guess commercial auto and general liabilty? Insurance companies seem to have bailed out of Mass for some reason.


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

farm family


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

I wanted to ask a similar question because I wanted to work on my own.
Currently I work with a friend that is insured for 2mil for his excavation business and plowing is a minor
part of his work each year. Up until now, I have been a sub for him and pay him a percentage of each
job or total for the year. That has covered for insurance and his marketing.
He has a future son-in-law coming up and Tyler can handle the extra work that I was covering before.

So now I am shopping for 1mil liability for a one man plow business -- maybe.
My agent quoted $900 paid up front and that was for less than $10k in work. Apparently it didnt matter
that we never had a claim and there is no refund if there is no work.
Seemed steep and I wanted to hear if there were recommended insurance companies that would 
at least spread out the payments as the season progressed.
I can continue to be a sub but checking into the options.

thanks in advance
tc


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

mine is literally the same as kc2006's. Through Erie, 1mil gen liability, w/ 2 mil cap, just over 550 a year I believe. Lawn care w/ snowplowing. Snow plowing is written into the policy too. I don't remember what my equipment value is listed at though.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm paying $700 per year for my $1mill Commercial Insurance and $3000 for both of my trucks. Here in Toronto thats actually a good rate because of the high population and so many cultures here. 

I would never operate without my Commercial Insurance. Regular automobile insurance just doesn't cut it for this trade.


----------

